# Klassendiagramm erstellen



## a user (17. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe hier eine Aufgabe, wo ich nicht weiter komme.

Ich möchte/muss ein Klassendiagramm für einen PC erstellen, die Ausstattungsteile sollen dynamisch ausgetauscht werden können.

Ich soll nun ein Klassenmodell erstellen mit allen Beziehungen, das Klassenmodell soll ich nun so erweitern, dass bestimmte Ausstattungsteile nur für einen bestimmten PC-Typ möglich sind.

Dies müsste doch mit der Wissens/Meta Ebene möglich sein, aber irgendwie fehlt mit der Ansatz.








Anschliessen dachte ich mir folgendes :


```
//Meta Ebene
PartType hdSamsung = new PartType("Samsung Festplatte");
PcType    nbSamsung = new PcType("Samsung Notebook");

nbSamsung.allotToAdd(hdSamsung);

// operationelle Ebene
Part hdSamsungModel2 = new Part("300 GB Platte",hdSamsung);
Pc    samsung = new Pc("Samsung X-10 plus",nbSamsung);

// MustDo müsste eigentlich canAdd
if(samsung.mustDo(hdSamsungModel2))
     System.out.println("Samsung X-10 Plus, kann die 300 GB Platte benutzen");
else
     System.out.println("Samsung X-10 Pluss,kann die 300 GB Platte nicht benutzen");
```


----------



## TgSchueler (14. Mrz 2007)

Ich würds so machen:

Ich würd für einen Pc Typ eine Neue Klasse machen, die von PC erbt.
Dann von den Bestimmten teilen eine Aggregation von dem UnterPc zu den bestimmten Bauteilen


----------

